# January 2014 POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Untitled by Cpeay






2. Technology by jake337






3. Portrait by kdthomas





.

4. bug by orion mystery





5. Untitled by Phil Marion





6. Selective Focus Horse with Owner by @JimMcClain





7. Window of Stairs by 480sparky





8. looking in by crzyfotopeeple





9. "Great Blue on Black" by bulldurham





10. Kilimanjaro & Elephant by Bryan Pereira





11. Untitled by Seanspansel





12. The Three Amigos, by "@helpme"


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2015)

Is there a reason you  didnt add #8 to the choices?


----------



## runnah (Feb 2, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Is there a reason you  didnt add #8 to the choices?



It was a test, and you passed.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2015)

runnah said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason you  didnt add #8 to the choices?
> ...



Wow first one I've passed in years


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2015)

Lots of "non-voters" bump.  

Please vote, everybody!


----------

